
Show HN: Orchestra – Deploy machine learning models as APIs in minutes - tixocloud
https://orchestrahq.com
======
tixocloud
Partially scratching my own itch but fundamentally, we do believe that data
scientists and data engineers have other valuable activities to handle.
Building APIs and thinking about scaling it shouldn't be one of them.

Lots more features to come such as AB model testing, performance tracking,
version control, testing, etc. but we're starting off with a simple model to
API use case.

Currently, Python and R will be supported with the intention to introduce
other data science friendly languages.

We're close to launching our initial solution and would like to extend 1 year
free on any subscription plan to folks on HN.

Happy to answer any questions.

